# Planet Audio trio of amps. 6 channels x 50



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Planet Audio P502 Trio ZED Built Old School Amp Amplifier RARE Vintage | eBay


It is mine..


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

how many watts at 1 ohm?

edit, found something online: 130Wx2 at 1ohm

nice looking amplifiers!


----------



## mc4life27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Why are all the on board fused pulled?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry guys I wasnt getting the email notifications that there were responses on here. Yeah, very powerful little amps! Surprising to say the least.

As for the fuses, I robbed them for a bench test project. Forgot to put them back, they all three had 20 amp fuses in them.. I can include those.

These little amps really will not let you down. Id put them up against alot of 250 watt amps, no bs!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Here, a little read to back up what im saying. Old post but its about these amps-

http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/110860/page/440


----------



## mc4life27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok on the fuses I had to ask. I use to (just a few months ago) work at a shop and 99% of the time if the amp was missing or had the fuses changed that where on board there would be an issue with the amp not Saying or trying to say yours have an issue. Just wanted to ask because if they are still there when I get the extra cash I will buy them. Are u willing to trade for anything example I have a nak cd-45, eclipse cd8053, alpine 9815, also have an alpine cd processor that is old Skhool (plus a bunch of old head units) a couple set of old speakers. I also have new stuff too. If willing to trade what are you willing to trade for? Also have alarms wire rcas a little bit of stp sound deadner etc. I have a ton of stuff. Example sold 8 radios on eBay and still didn't seen like I sold any thing.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

PM in coming MC4life27


----------

